# Algunas veces conduzco al supermercado



## Marcio_Osorio

¿Cómo decir esto?

Algunas veces conduzco al supermercado.

P.S.: Lo siento, pero mi español no es tan grande.

Gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Algunas veces conduzco al supermercado.


*Manchmal fahre ich zum Supermarkt*

Beijos


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

¡Muchas gracias, @Tonerl!


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> *Manchmal fahre ich zum Supermarkt*


 Yo diría "Manchmal fahre ich _mit dem Auto _zum Supermarkt" ya que "fahren" podría referirse a ir en tren por ejemplo.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Yo diría "Manchmal fahre ich _mit dem Auto _zum Supermarkt" ya que "fahren" podría referirse a ir en tren por ejemplo.


Auf Deutsch ist es nicht zwingend notwendig zu betonen, *womit* man manchmal zum Supermarkt fährt, denn man könnte auch mit dem Fahrrad, Motorrad - und natürlich auch mit dem Auto fahren !
*Algunas veces conduzco al supermercado*
_*Lo mismo que voy en coche podría ir en bicicleta al supermercado *_

Wenn ich allerdings nach Düsseldorf oder weitere Strecken fahre, dann würde ich mich - wenn man mich fragte - vielleicht präzisieren und erzählen, dass ich mit der Bahn, mit dem Auto oder sonstwas fahre.


----------



## elroy

Hallo Tonerl,

es geht doch darum, den Sinn des spanischen Satzes richtig wiederzugeben. Und im spanischen Satz heißt es eindeutig "mit dem Auto fahren". Darum habe ich den Zusatz "mit dem Auto" vorgeschlagen. Natürlich fehlt uns hier der Kontext, aber es kann gut sein, dass im Kontext des spanischen Satzes (den wir leider nicht wissen) es konkret darum geht, dass der Sprecher _mit dem Auto_ fährt und nicht mit dem Zug oder mit dem Fahrrad, und der Satz genau das aussagen soll. In dem Kontext wäre die Übersetzung "fahre" ohne Zusatz nicht originaltreu, weil mehrdeutig.

@Marcio_Osorio, ¿en qué contexto querías usar tu frase?


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Elroy,

wenn "conducir" automatisch "mit dem Auto fahren" heißt, dann hast Du absolut Recht, ohne Frage. Ich hatte, eben weil es in unserer Sprache so üblich ist, einfach 1:1 übersetzt, ging aber davon aus, dass das jeder verstehen kann !

Saludos


----------



## bwprius

Zwei kleine Anmerkungen (speziell für die Deutschlerner):

Auf Deutsch ist es nicht zwingend notwendig zu betonen, *mit was* man manchmal zum Supermarkt fährt,

Besser:  *womit* man manchmal zum Supermarkt fährt,

Siehe auch (insbesondere wegen der Anekdote in Antwort 2): Mit was / womit - wer-weiss-was.de die Experten- und Ratgeber-Community


dass im Kontext des spanischen Satzes (den wir leider nicht *wissen*)

Richtig: (den wir leider nicht *kennen*)

Weiterführende Literatur (z.B.) El uso de wissen, kennen y können[/b][/b]


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> Auf Deutsch ist es nicht zwingend notwendig zu betonen, *mit was* man manchmal zum Supermarkt fährt,



Könnte mich mit einem "Flüchtigkeitsfehler" rausreden, wäre aber albern, deswegen:
*womit* man manchmal zum Supermarkt fährt; klingt um Klassen besser !!!


----------



## elroy

bwprius said:


> Auf Deutsch ist es nicht zwingend notwendig zu betonen, *mit was* man manchmal zum Supermarkt fährt,


 Wenn Du konkret aussagen willst, dass Du _mit dem Auto_ fährst und nicht mit dem Zug oder mit dem Fahrrad, dann musst Du "mit dem Auto" ergänzen. Ja, das deutsche Wort "fahren" schließt mehreres mit ein und hat in vielen anderen Sprachen kein genaues Pendant, aber Deutsch hat die Fähigkeit, diese Sachverhalte mit derselben Genauigkeit wie in anderen Sprachen auszudrücken, nur braucht man im Deutschen mehr Wörter. Aber es geht hier ja auch nicht um die Bedeutungen des deutschen Wortes "fahren". Es geht darum, den spanischen Satz zu übersetzen, und wenn man wie gesagt nur "fahren" verwendet, dann hat man die spanische Aussage ohne guten Grund verallgemeinert.


----------



## Alemanita

Da die Diskussion interessant zu werden droht, hier noch ein Scherflein meinerseits:

"A veces voy en auto al supermercado" wäre meine spontane Aussage des Sachverhalts "Manchmal fahre ich mit dem Auto zum Supermarkt".

_Conducir_ (oder im mir vertrauteren nicht-europäischen Spanisch _manejar_) würde ich im Zusammenhang mit "selbst fahren" verwenden. Also: "A veces manejo yo, a veces mi marido".

Der spanische Satz des Brasilianers Marcisorio in #1 ist verständlich, aber in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt super idiomatisch.


----------

